# I love fiction, fantastic but realistic depictions of life



## Robin Murarka (Jul 28, 2013)

*


----------



## Trilby (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Robin, welcome aboard! ^^ You've come to the right place - we have members with all kinds of interests here.


----------



## Robin Murarka (Jul 30, 2013)

*


----------



## PiP (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Robin,

Welcome to WF  Congratulations on completing your debut novel! Please don't forget to let us know when it is published.

PiP


----------



## Nickleby (Jul 30, 2013)

I write intricately too. Some people call it hopelessly overwrought, but I can't help it.

Welcome to Writing Forums. I joined because I found some good information here about publishing.


----------



## Robin Murarka (Jul 30, 2013)

*


----------



## bookmasta (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome to WF. May your stay be long and fruitful.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jul 30, 2013)

Electronic music, you say? That sounds very interesting. Do you have an account on Jamendo? Lot's of good stuff there. 

Welcome, dude, welcome.


----------



## Robin Murarka (Jul 30, 2013)

*


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jul 31, 2013)

Sure, no problem! I'll be happy to take a looksie. Post the link if you need to. 

:edit:

Just listened to it, and it's probably the most relaxing and calming song I have heard. This is really enjoyable. I'm listening to it right now, haha! Thanks very much, Robin. I'll see if I can purchase it later. (^.^)


----------



## Robin Murarka (Jul 31, 2013)

*


----------



## Kelson (Jul 31, 2013)

Woah! Back up here Robin and shut the front door! Your tag line there relates directly to me. My whole "branding" is "Challenging Your Reality." I have had friends with an MFA in Creative Writing tell me that type of fiction is referred to as "magical realism." I disagree. There is nothing magical about my crime short fiction, yet I try to make it as fantastical and realistic all at once as possible. 

I think that I am still too new here to post anything. Besides my short fiction typically runs about 5500 words. You can find all of my stuff free by web searching Kelson Hargis or Kelson's Challenge. Joining my site will also reveal works not available to those who don't. Please feel free to check me out and post any review here or another forum, please just let me know so I can find it. I have flash fiction if you want to start out short but my work best meeting this description is Quarry Lake (general area of my site) or "Festival of Ghosts" in the members area. 

Do you have an excerpt of "Akin" that you would like reviewed? I would be happy to do it. 

Sincerely,

~Kelson


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome Robin. It looks like you have quite a lot to share. I look forward to seeing some of your work.

I'm usually over in the poetry section, I look forward to reading some of your work. All the best and again, welcome to WF!


----------



## Robin Murarka (Jul 31, 2013)

*


----------



## Robin Murarka (Jul 31, 2013)

*


----------



## Kelson (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello Again Robin,

Your take on fantastic realism is very intriguing. I take a different approach especially in something like "Festival of Ghosts," as mentioned. My take is different than yours in my stuff tends to center around belief. I am always astounded by what people will do when they truly believe something to be the reality whether it is or isn't for others. A great example, though it was panned by critics, is "Inacto" wherein the people steal each other's luck. 

Let's imagine that for a moment. There is positively no way anyone would be able to quantify such a prospect. Yet if the people truly believe in their ability to steal another's luck then they will do anything to attain that. You know what else? More often than not they will also experience something that they view as validating their assertion. 

That is sort of what happens in "Festival of Ghosts." My protagonist does whatever he has to in order to accomplish something, he believes needs to be done though he is the only one who believes so. 

I will post a different short as soon as I am able. I believe that I have to have 7 posts and meet other criteria in order to post a story. 

Best regards, 

Kelson


----------



## Robin Murarka (Aug 1, 2013)

*


----------

